# Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?



## wasser-ralf (5. August 2013)

Ja ich möchte hier mal eine provokante Diskussion lostreten.
Jeder von uns Anglern weiß wohl, wie traurig es mittlerweile um den Bestand des europäischen Aals  bestellt ist. In Skandinavien ist das Beangeln mittlerweile sowohl den Berufsfischern als auch den Hobbyanglern untersagt.
Ich selbst angle aus Gewissensgründen nicht mehr speziell auf Aal, gönne ihn mir nur noch als gelegentlichen Beifang. Im letzten Jahr nahm ich gerade mal ein strammes Exemplar mit nach Hause, in diesem Jahr bisher noch gar keinen.
Jetzt kommen sicher gleich die bekannten Argumente – „die paar Aale, welche wir Angler ziehen, fallen in der Gesamtbilanz doch kaum ins Gewicht“. 
Ja sicher wäre es so, wenn sich jeder an die anglerischen Tugenden halten würde. Aber ganz so ist es leider nicht und so manches schwarze Schaaf unter uns ist gedanken- und rücksichtslos nach wie vor  auf pures „*Beutemachen*“ aus.

Auslöser meiner Zeilen ist der Bericht eines Angelfreundes vom letzten Wochenende.
Er hatte sich gerade abends zum angeln an einem Fließ eingerichtet, als sich ein weiterer Angler einstellte und ihn erst einmal in ein Gespräch verwickelte. Dabei ging es zunächst um die üblichen Floskeln, wie lange er schon dasitze und was er so gefangen hätte. Mein Bekannter berichtete von einem Aal, welchen er eine Woche zuvor hier gefangen hätte. Daraufhin wurde der Besucher großspurig und schüttelte nur bedauernd den Kopf. „Ein Aal nur? Dafür lohne sich doch die Anfahrt nicht.“
Nach seinem Bericht fange er jeden Abend mindestens drei Aale und er sitze derzeit auch fast jeden Abend an dieser Stelle. Der Tiefkühler sei mittlerweile fast voll.
Kurze Zeit später packte er nicht weit entfernt sein Gerät aus und legte vier!!! (bei erlaubten zwei!!!) Angeln am Ufer aus.
Mein Bekannter beobachtete, dass er auch an diesem Abend seine Fänge machte, wobei er auch die noch fast Schnürsenkelformat zu seiner Beute packte.
Mich machte diese Geschichte ziemlich wütend. Das Maßhalten ist wohl eine hohe Kunst, welche nicht jedem gegeben ist. 

Ich weiß, dass dies kein Einzelfall ist und manche Mitmenschen derzeit nur die reine Beutegier ans Wasser treibt. 
Bleibt auch uns nur noch ein generelles, behördlich verordnetes Aalangelverbot?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



> Bleibt auch uns nur noch ein generelles, behördlich verordnetes Aalangelverbot?


Ja, immer her mit immer mehr gesetzlichen Verboten..


----------



## M!ke (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Letztlich muss das jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.
Wichtig ist hierbei die Aufklärung, damit die Leute sich vor der Entnahme Gedanken machen.

Ich persönlich habe gerne auf Aal geangelt und vielleicht 10 Stück im Jahr entnommen, mache es aber aus einem ganz anderen Grund nicht mehr der vielleicht auch die puren Kochtopfangler abschrecken wird...

http://www.lanuv.nrw.de/veroeffentlichungen/presse/2012/2012_07_16_Verzehrsempfehlung_Aale.htm

Der Aal ist stark Dioxinbelastet. Manch einer sagt sogar, die schmecken mitlerweile irgend wie komisch, wobei das auch gut Einbildung sein kann.


----------



## chester (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



> Ja, immer her mit immer mehr gesetzlichen Verboten..



Bei manchen Sachen geht es halt nicht anders, weil es immer genug Flachzangen gibt, die freiwillig bestimmte Dinge nicht unterlassen.

Wobei speziell beim Aalangeln auch eher mein Bauchgefühl sagt, dass ein generelles Entnahme-Verbot sinnvoll wäre. Belegen kann ich das nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Wieso belegen?
Erstmal gleich gesetzlich verbieten, dann wird das schon.......

Siehe auch, alles schon durhgekaut:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162271


----------



## M!ke (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Bei uns am Rhein in der Ecke Köln würde aber auch ein Entnahmeverbot kaum einen interessieren.
Die Großteil angeln eh schwarz und dann gleich noch mit deutlich mehr Ruten pro Nase als erlaubt. #q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Da es bekanntlich Zeiten gibt, in denen der Aal nur sehr mäßig läuft, muß man als zeitgemäßer Aalangler die wenigen Wochen im Jahr nutzen, an denen gezielt gute Fänge möglich sind, wenn man 'ne ordentliche Ladung für die Tonne abgreifen möchte!
Macht wohl fast jeder Aalangler so.

Man kann sich natürlich jetzt ausführlichst darüber streiten, ob zwei Ruten mehr als absoluter Fischfrevel anzusehen sind, oder ob die das Kraut auch nicht fetter machen, man kann es aber auch lassen.#h


----------



## Andal (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Jeder in europäischen Gewässern entnommene Aal wird sich niemals fortpflanzen, noch hat er sich jemals fortgepflanzt. Dabei spielt es rein sachlich keine Rolle, ob er als Glasaal in der Dose, in einem Kormoran, als Schnürsenkel im Eimer des Gierigen, oder als maßiger Fisch im Räucherofen landet. Gleiches gilt für die Aal-Häkeselung per Wasserkraft. Tot ist tot und laicht nicht mehr.

Ich habe für mich die Aalfischerei längst eingestellt und nehme auch keine Beifänge mehr mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Am besten gleich grundsätzlich Grundangeln mit Würmern, Maden und Fetzen gesetzlich verbieten, um Fehlfänge an Aalen vermeiden zu können.

Bundesweit...........


----------



## Andal (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am besten gleich grundsätzlich Grundangeln mit Würmern, Maden und Fetzen gesetzlich verbieten, um Fehlfänge an Aalen vermeiden zu können.
> 
> Bundesweit...........



Beruhige dich wieder. Es ist heiß, die Rosinante schon ein alter Klepper und kann die Hitze nicht mehr so gut ab. Du musst das treue Ross nicht mit aller Gewalt zu Schanden reiten!


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ganz neutral betrachtet, bringt das Eingangsposting 2 Fehler mit sich:

Fehlverhalten, wie z.B. das Fischen mit mehr Ruten als erlaubt, hat doch mit der Aalproblematik selbst nichts zu tun, würde/wird bei anderen Zielfischen wohl genauso vorkommen.

Und die Diskussion um Schutz der möglichen Abwanderer müsste sich auf die Gewässer beziehen, aus denen ein Abwandern überhaupt möglich ist.
Damit meine ich nicht nur abgeschl. stehende Gewässer ohne Zu-/Ablauf, es gibt auch Flüsse, aus denen kein Aal ins Meer kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



> . Es ist heiß, die Rosinante schon ein alter Klepper und kann die Hitze nicht mehr so gut ab.



Doch, der Gaul soll rennen ;-)))

Gesetzliche Verbote sind klasse, vor allem wenn weiterhin die Berufsfischerei alles an Aal weghaut, zudem Glassaale sowohl zur Direktvermarktung in Asien wie auch zur Mast und zum Besatz zum Beispiel im Donaueinzugsgebiet (null Chance auf abwandern - schwarzes Meer) verschwendet werden.

Damit die das weitermachen können, muss man Angler gesetzlich strengstens reglementieren.

Auch wenn die Wissenschaft momentan nicht mal ansatzweise die Bestandsschwankungen erklären kann (dieses Jahr waren wohl wieder sehr viel mehr Glasaal als sonst unterwegs) noch es auch nur ansatzweise Ergebnisse gibt, welchen Einfluss Angler und deren Entnahme tatsächlich haben...

Von daher:
Erstmal gesetzlich verbieten, passt scho, wird scho, wird sich schon ein Verband finden, der das unterstützen wird..


----------



## chester (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



> Am besten gleich grundsätzlich Grundangeln mit Würmern, Maden und Fetzen  gesetzlich verbieten, um Fehlfänge an Aalen vermeiden zu können.
> 
> Bundesweit...........



Wenn "dagegen" zum Selbstzweck wirds meistens peinlich. 

Reg dich ab, geh angeln!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

In diesem Jahr gab es an der Atlantikküste die beste Glasaalsaison seit 15 Jahren! 

Inwieweit der Golfstrom selbst Einfluss auf die Bestände hat weiß ich nicht, aber es gibt Theorien die besagen, dass der Golfstrom "wackelt" also nicht in gleicher Bahn verläuft. Die irischen Haiangler, kennen dieses Phänomen ganz genau. Es gibt Jahre, da fangen die Haie zu abwinken - und in anderen Jahren brauchen sie Wochen um überhaupt mal einen zu bekommen - das hat aber nichts mit dem Bestand an sich zu tun. Lt. einem irischen Fischer liegt das an diesem "Wackeln" des Golfstroms. Möglicherweise ist es bei Aalen ähnlich?


Ich persönlich liebe Aalangeln und fange zusammen mit einem Kumpel immer soviele Aale, dass es für ein kleines Räucherfest mit Freunden reicht. 
Im Normalfall sind das ca. 10 Aale pro Jahr, in diesem Jahr wurden es etwas mehr weil die letzte Aalnacht deutlich besser verlief als geplant.


----------



## Slick (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Was bringen den Verbote?????????
Es macht wieso jeder was er will am Wasser.
Ich fange z.B 4-5 MiniKarpfen am Abend und werden wieder released.
Der Neber knüppelt sie ab und dann heißt es wenn man fragt was du gefangen hast? Nix.


Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Wenn doch nur diejenigen, die mit den Aalen Geld verdienen soviel Enthusiasmus an den Tag würden um den bestand zu erhalten........|kopfkrat


Um den Aalbestand zu sichern, reicht es aus den Fang von Aufsteigern zu verbieten und Wasserkraftwerke ab- oder umzurüsten.
Die Millionen Glasaal-Winzlinge in Büchsen könnten später jeder einzeln ebenso sattmachen wie eine Büchse voll mit zig(oder hunderten) und es blieben noch Millionen übrig , die für Nachwuchs sorgen.

Die paar von Anglern gefangenen Aale machen den Kohl nicht fett(er) und auf dem "Heimweg" frisst er eh nicht.


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

So sieht es aus,auf jeden Fall hier am Rhein haben gerade abends oder nachts 90% eh keinen Schein und mitgenommen wird alles was aus dem Wasser kommt.


----------



## paulmeyers (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Bin da auch bei kati, die frage ist ja eher wieso 4 Ruten wenn nur 2 erlaubt sind.
Und sollte man da nicht eher hinterhergehen?


----------



## Brachsenfan (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

@ Professor Tinca:
Bin da voll und ganz deiner Meinung.
Es wird Zeit, dass wir Angler uns darüber klar werden, dass nicht wir den Aalbestand gefährlich dezimieren, sondern der Kormoran, die Wasserkraft und nicht zuletzt die Glasaal-Büchsen-Esser!
Die paar Prozent an Aal, die jährlich von uns Anglern entnommen und verwertet werden, würden dem Aalbestand nicht im geringsten schaden.
Außerdem, wenn keiner mehr auf Aal angeln dürfte, würden auch viel weniger Aale in unseren Gewässern leben und dass nicht nur in den geschlossenen Gewässern.
Auch im Fluss werden regelmäßig durch Angler und Fischer Aale besetzt, die eine sehr gute Chance hätten, abzuwachsen und zu ihren Laichgründen abzuwandern. 
Das Problem sind nicht wir Angler!
Ich jedenfalls werde weiterhin auf Aal angeln und auch meine Aale, wenn sie das Mindestmaß(bei mir im See 50cm)erreicht haben, entnehmen und sie mir guten Gewissens schmecken lassen.

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Bin da auch bei kati, die frage ist ja eher wieso 4 Ruten wenn nur 2 erlaubt sind.


Ich meinte es eher andersherum: wenn man die Aalproblematik sachlich diskutieren will, sollte man sich nicht auf die Missstände stürzen, das vernagelt jeder sachliche Diskussion.
Z.B.


Slick schrieb:


> Was bringen den Verbote?????????
> Es macht wieso jeder was er will am Wasser.


 


Walsumer80 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus,auf jeden Fall hier am Rhein haben gerade abends oder nachts 90% eh keinen Schein und mitgenommen wird alles was aus dem Wasser kommt.


...da kommt keine nüchterne Betrachtung zustande mit.

Ich bin da ganz bei Thomas, Verbote zu fordern, ohne Ursachen zu kennen und die augenscheinlich wirklich relevanten Probleme anzugehen (Abfischung der Glasaale, Wasserkraftwerke, Berufsfischerei, Gewässerverbauung, Kormoran, Gewässerverschmutzung,...) ist total bescheuert.

Da sollte man es anders handhaben und für sich selbst (und nur für sich!) entscheiden, "ich nehme keine Aale mit".
Davor habe ich Achtung.
Für Verbots-Geschreie jedoch nur Verachtung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

nenene Kati,

wir brauchen MEHR gesetzliche Verbote, immer mehr........
Sonst wachen die Angler nicht auf...........


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Nachtrag: anstelle der vollkommen unsinnigen Mindestmaße & Schonzeiten, die ohne Bedeutung sind, könnte man ja auch ein Fanglimit installieren, das würde wenigstens Sinn machen.
Aber das bescheuerte Gesetz steht den Bewirtschaftern dabei im Weg.


----------



## Sir Pommes (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Die paar Prozent an Aal, die jährlich von uns Anglern entnommen und verwertet werden, würden dem Aalbestand nicht im geringsten schaden.




hast du zu der Aussage eventuell auch eine Statistik ? Mich interessiert die Thematik wirklich brennend


----------



## Daniel SN (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ich persönlich angel gerne auf Aal und werde dies auch die nächsten Jahre noch machen. Nur was ich nicht verstehen kann, ist die Mitnahme von Schnürsenkeln. Damit verbaut sich nur jeder selbst das Angeln für die nächsten Jahre. Und dran ist auch nichts so lütt wie die kleinen dann sind. 
Und wenn das Aalangeln irgendwann verboten sein sollte ( Hoffentlich NIE!!!)
Wird es trotzdem noch genügend Angler geben die ihnen nachstellen. Verbot hin oder her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Besser nen Schnürsenkel entnehmen, als nen zum laichen abwandernden Großaal, oder nicht??

Ob der Schnürsenkel durchkommt bis zum abwandern, weiss ja keiner.

Ein Großaal, der abwandert ist aber schon auf bestem Wege...

Schon daran sieht man:
Es helfen nur strengste gesetzliche Verbote für Angler!!


----------



## Daniel SN (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Tja das muss letztendlich jeder Fänger für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Andal (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Die Crux beim Aal ist doch die, dass alle Beteiligten permanent und gegenseitig mit dem Finger auf den Gegenüber zeigen. Schuld an allem haben immer die anderen und selber will man den Sack aber voll machen. Alles lauter weinsaufende Wasserprediger!

Da habe ich dann vollstes Verständnis für eine Land wie Norwegen, das strikt den Aal zum Tabu für jeden erklärt. Die Aale bleiben im Wasser und es gibt keine unfruchtbaren Debatten und auch keine Ausnahmen mehr.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ich bin da wohl auch eher auf der Seite vom Thomas.
Ein Verbot in dieser Richtung würde nichts an dem Bestand des Aals ändern. So viel wie entnommen wird, mehrfach davon wird durch Besatzungen eingesetzt.

Das Problem liegt doch viel früher. Der Aal, wie er natürlich hier wandern würde, den gibt es nicht mehr da er komplett vorher abgefischt und dann als Besatz verkauft (sofern nicht anderes verwendet) wird. Das Problem wäre ohne dieses komplette Abfangen nie gegeben. Der Aal wandert eben seien festen Strecken und diese wurden ihm dicht gemacht. Da sollte man großräumiger eingreifen und das Abfangen dieses Aals verbieten.

Dann hätten wir auch wieder einen brauchbaren Bestand und keine so unnötigen Diskussionen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



> Ich bin da wohl auch eher auf der Seite vom Thomas.
> Ein Verbot in dieser Richtung würde nichts an dem Bestand des Aals ändern


??
Ich bin für strengstes Aalfangverbot sowie ein Verbot aller Methoden und Köder, an die versehentlich Aale gehen könnten....

Angler brauchen dringend mehr und strengere gesetzliche Vorgaben, sonst wird das nix...

Und mehr Kontrollen, damit man die schwarzen Schafe auch kriegt..

Sonst wachen die doch nie auf..

Immer her mit gesetzlichen Verboten!!!!


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

ICH HAB DIE LÖSUNG:

Wir müssen die Gene der Aale so verändern, dass sie überall ablaichen können und danach nicht sterben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Gentechnik?
Interessanter Ansatz 
;-))))


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Andal schrieb:


> , das strikt den Aal zum Tabu *für jeden* erklärt.


Dies macht dann wenigstens Sinn.
Könnte ich persönlich mit leben, wenn dann auch an den anderen Ursachen (Häckselmaschinen an Kraftwerken, usw.) was getan wird.

Aber ich wette: ein Fangverbot für Angler wird kommen, die Berufsfischer werden nicht mit einbezogen und den ganzen Rest der Stellschrauben packt man erst gar nicht an.


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ja wir könnten doch versuchen, mit amerikanischen Super-Labors Kontakt aufzunehmen oder nicht? Ich meine diese die auch diese Monster züchten und so...

Ok jetzt ist genug


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Grins - jepp - da macht eine Präsidentin, die für Gentechnik steht, natürlich gleich wieder richtig Sinn...

Man lernt nie aus, das war also der Plan...........

Aalrettung (ok. nicht Aal retten. Sondern Genaal einführen - aber immerhin...)..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ??
> Ich bin für strengstes Aalfangverbot sowie ein Verbot aller Methoden und Köder, an die versehentlich Aale gehen könnten....


Ich hab das für pure Ironie gehalten 
Dann dürfte man ja nicht mehr mit Köderfisch fetzen, Maden, Wurm und c.o. angeln.... bzw. auch gar nicht angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Hab ich doch auch geschrieben:
Verbot jeder Methode und jeden Köders, den ein Aal nehmen könnte ..

Sag ich doch:
Nur strengste Verbote helfen Anglern dabei, aufzuwachen...........






PS:
Das ist schon purer, verzweifelter Sarkasmus...
Keine Ironie........


----------



## Rhxnxr (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Eines mal vorweg: der Rückgang der Aalbestände hat mit den Anglern absolut gar nix zu tun. Hauptgründe dafür sind die Verbauung der Flüsse und ausufernde Berufsfischerei.

Ich persönlich bin eigentlich durch den Aal erst zum Angler geworden weil er in meiner Jugend *der *Massenfisch schlechthin war.
Aufgewachsen in München war's nicht weit zum Ammersee und dort war eben der Aal der Brotfisch der Berufsfischer, und damit auch mein Hauptzielfisch, leicht zu fangen und geschmeckt hat er auch. Ein Sommerabend ohne wenigstens 3-4 Stk. war ein sch..... Abend.

Aber, der Aal war dort eigentlich *niemals* ein heimischer Fisch, hatte null Chancen abzuwandern um abzulaichen, eben ein reines Wirtschaftsobjekt. Auch an meinem späteren Wohnort habe ich noch oft auf Aal gefischt, Main und fränk. Saale waren wegen starker *Besätze* auch noch lange sehr, sehr gute Aalgewässer, aber eben auch nur auf eine künstliche Art und Weise.
Vielen Anglern scheint überhaupt nicht klar zu sein, das der Aal eigentlich nur in Nord- und bis in Teile Mitteldeutschlands als heimisch zu betrachten ist. Die unglaublichen Fangmengen früherer Zeiten waren insofern in den meisten Gegenden nur wegen der leichten Verfügbarkeit von Glasaalen möglich.

Selbst angle ich nun schon seit mehr als 15 Jahren nicht mehr gezielt auf Aale, einerseits weils kaum lohnend ist(auf einen aal verangelt man erstmal 10 andere Fische), andererseits gibts soviele neue, interresante Methoden für andere Fischarten das ich Aalangeln schlicht als zu langweilig empfinde. Ausserdem geistert mir immer wieder die Menge an Giften, die ich durch die vielen gegessenen Aale aufgenommen habe, durch den Kopp |uhoh:.
Entnahmeverbote für Angler aber, wären komplett der falsche Weg, welcher Verein hätte dann noch die Motivation für Aalbesätze zu sorgen, in einer Zeit in der sich der Staat längst aus der Verantwortung gestohlen hat?

P.S.
 eines noch, den meisten Aalbesatz für die kraftwerks- und Schleusengeplagten Flüsse Rhein und Main tätigen die Kraftwerksbetreiber...auch sowas macht nachdenklich .

Gruß  Rhöner


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Doch nicht auf einen Montag *sich die Augen reib*


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich hab das für pure Ironie gehalten
> Dann dürfte man ja nicht mehr mit Köderfisch fetzen, Maden, Wurm und c.o. angeln.... bzw. auch gar nicht angeln.



Mensch, wie kann man das denn für Ironie halten? Du solltest dich schämen


----------



## wasser-ralf (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ja – genau so habe ich mir die Diskussion hier vorgestellt.
Wobei mir Thomas genau wie erwartet reagiert. Er liest nur was von *Verbo*t – und sieht *Rot*.

Grundsätzlich – ich wünsche mir kein Verbot, von wem auch immer verordnet, herbei. 
Ich möchte aber einen Denkanstoß geben, wie manche angelnden Zeitgenossen mit ihrem Handeln genau auf solch ein Verbot für uns alle hinsteuern.

Übrigens – mir sind die geläufigen Ursachen für den Bestandsrückgang bekannt – Verbau der Wanderwege, Abfischung der Glasaale usw.. Es ist eine Kette und wir Angler sind Teil dieser Kette. Also nicht immer nur mit dem Finger auf die Anderen zeigen, sondern auch das eigenen Handeln hinterfragen.




> Dann hätten wir auch wieder einen brauchbaren Bestand und keine so unnötigen Diskussionen.



Ach Du hältst eine Diskussion über den Aal für unnötig???? Auch nicht über unbedachtes Handeln????
Handeln???

Ich erinnere nur, u.a. eine handvoll unbelehrbarer Zeitgenossen aus der NORGE-Fraktion haben uns die 15 kg – Quote eingebrockt.


Ich für meinen Teil habe vorerst mit der Angelei auf den Aal abgeschlossen – kann es mit meinem Gewissen nicht mehr vereinbaren – auch wenn ich mich nicht für den Verursacher der Misere halte.


----------



## jagger.5479 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ich für meinen teil hab das gezielte Aalangeln seid 10 Jahren aufgegeben. Der Hauptgrund ist aber die extreme Wohlhandkrabben - Plage in meiner region (Elbe + Nebengewässer). Ich muss aber och sagen das die Fänge auch im Bekanntenkreis nachlassen. Ergo: Ich wäre für ne Auszeit ( Verbot) des Aalangelns... lasst die bestände erholen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Ach Du hältst eine Diskussion über den Aal für unnötig???? Auch nicht über unbedachtes Handeln????


So war das natürlich nicht gemeint.
Ich meine damit, das diese spezifische Diskussion um den Aal erst nicht existieren würde.

Unbedachtes Handel, unabhängig vom Fisch, ist nach wie vor ein Thema.

Für mich ist die Aal-Angelei aufgrund der Zubereitung kein Thema. So lange ich nicht Räuchern kann, wird auch ein Aal für mich uninteressant bleiben da mir die Zubereitung in der Pfanne nicht zugesagt hat. Aber die Aale, die ich bisher gefangen habe, sind aus einem See gekommen. Das ist dann ein anderes Thema.




jagger.5479 schrieb:


> Ergo: Ich wäre für ne Auszeit ( Verbot) des Aalangelns... lasst die  bestände erholen


Das hat mit den Beständen leider wenig zu tun. Die kommen durch das vorherige komplette Abfangen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Übrigens ein positives Beispiel zum Thema verbaute Wanderwege:

Unsere Landesregierung hat an Flüssen im Norden begonnen, kleine Wasserkraftwerke aufzukaufen, um sie anschließend still zu legen und den Fluss passierbar zu machen.
Das wird aber sicher in einem kleinen Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## acker (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Hm, da ich an einem See angel ohne Möglichkeit für den Aal abzuwandern habe ich dort keine Bedenken auf diese gezielt zu angeln, würde ich an einem anderen Gewässer sein wo das abwandern möglich ist, so würde ich mir ein pers Fanglimit fürs Jahr setzen. 
Gruß acker


----------



## ernie1973 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ja - Aalangeln ist für mich noch zeitgemäß!

...wer sich selbst beschränken möchte, der kann dies gerne tun - ich mach´s nicht!

...und zwar weil:

--> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209405

Da dürfte alles dazu gesagt sein!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Aal Fangverbot?
Klar warum nicht? Mit Kichererbsen auf Elefanten schissen.

Warum dann nicht ein Angelverbot in Deutschland? So haben unsere Fischbestände endlich mal die Chance sich zu erholen....nach dem Raubrittertum der Angler.
In 50 jahren kann man dies dann ja gerne wieder aufheben.




In der Zwischenzeit werden weitere Wasserkraftwerke gebaut.....

*Zynismus Ende*



Und das ein Fangverbot von Aalen den Besatz dessen ausschliesst kann man wohl eher ins Reich der Fabeln verweisen.
Es werden eine ganze Menge Fische besetzt für die es Aktuell min. Regional ein Fangverbot gibt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Das ich ein starker Vertfechter von Natur- und Artenschutz bin, dürfte so manchem inzwischen klar sein.

Bevor man sich leichtfertig zum Aalschutz via Angelverbot auslässt, sollte man aber zumindest mal das Gehirn einschalten, sowie sich mit der Materie und den allgemeinen Umständen auseinandersetzen.

Ansonsten kommt nur albernes Stammtischgeschwätz dabei raus.

Ach so, damit es nicht falsch verstanden wird:

Ein Aalfangverbot für Angler ist stupider Aktionismus und in höchstem Maße albern.


----------



## eiswerner (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Gezieltes Aalangeln - hahaha da muß ich nur Lachen, das ist gezieltes Wildern sonst nichts.
Hier in Badenwürtemberg ist im Rhein das Aalangeln Verbotenund weiter unten im Gleichen Rhein ists erlaubt und wird geduldet dass mit 4 Ruten geangelt wird.::r

Da ist man doch Sprachlos#d


----------



## ernie1973 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

@ Ralle:

Ein schöner und selten gewordener Moment --> WIR sind da einer Meinung, was ein Aalfangverbot für Angler angeht!


UND

*WENN* Angler keine Aale mehr fangen dürften, *dann* glaube ich, dass zumindest langfristig auch deutlich *WENIGER* Besatzaale gekauft & besetzt würden!

Die sind nämlich mittlerweile recht teuer - und wenn ein Fangverbot käme, dann würden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch wesentlich weniger Aale besetzt!

...und Aalbesatz erfolgt leider selten in Gewässern, in denen die Aale auch vernünftig abwandern können --> zumeist "stützen" die Vereine / Bewirtschafter ihre Bestände künstlich, um auch weiterhin in Zukunft Aale fangen zu können - das OFT in geschlossenen & stehenden Gewässern! (...ob das sinnig ist, DAS ist die nä. Frage!).


Ernie


----------



## lute (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ich persönlich verzichte auf das Angeln auf Aale, da ich einfach der Ansicht bin, dass sie ausreichend andere Feinde haben. Es fällt mir auch nicht besonders schwer auf Aale zu verzichten, da mir die Zander noch besser schmecken und ich für diese nicht zwingend in der Nacht ans Wasser muss.
Am Ende sollte aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden können, ob er als Angler einen Aal entnimmt oder nicht, gleiches gilt für mich z.B. bei Seezungen. Natürlich ist es nicht förderlich für die Bestände, wenn man diese Fische entnimmt. Aber eine drohende Ausrottung werden die Angler durch den Verzicht ohnehin nicht aufhalten können, höchstens minimal hinauszögern.


----------



## elmshorner69 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Also ich werde weiter hin meine paar aale im jahr für mich fangen max.15st und gut ist der grund für den ganzen mist sind die glasaal fänge das sollte man vwrbieten aber das geht ja nicht steckt ja ne ganze fisch mafia dahinter die sich die taschen voll machen meine meinung


----------



## breiti1966 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

ich w ohne in einer gegend in der es immer viele aale gab !hier in den boddengewässern rund um rügen und um den darß .das hat sich radikal geändert in den letzten jahren !als kinder möchten wir schon keinen aal mehr essen so viel kam davon auf den tisch .das da was nicht mehr stimmt merkt man !40 aale pro nacht waren vor 20 jahren keine seltenheit bei dem wetter wie jetzt .ich gehe nicht mehr speziel auf aal da ich der meinung bin das der aal auf die rote liste gehört .ich hatte seit jahren keinen guten aal mehr .das mag in seen und bächen anders aussehen ,aber selbst die fischer bieten nur noch strippen an also ganz junge ,der aal ist so ein interessannter fisch ich möchte nicht noch zum aussterben beitragen .lg


----------



## Jose (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

ooch, ich les mir den zigsten trööt gar nicht erst durch, sondern frage:
*ist angeln überhaupt noch zeitgemäß?*

wer das mit ja beantwortet, der sollte sich über aal etc. wirklich keine gedanken machen sondern angeln was und wie und wieviel er darf.

allen anderen empfehle ich unseren kleinanzeigenmarkt: 
"wegen aufgabe der angelei alles zu verkaufen".


in dieser zerstörten welt dürfte man eigentlich noch nicht mal mehr fliegen klatschen (schwalbennahrung etc.)

es geht den bach runter, sowieso.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Das ist eine sehr gute und auch wichtige Frage, wenn man den Rückgang im Bestand Bundesweit sieht. Für mich persönlich nicht mehr. ich ahbe auch schon in diesem Jahr einige gefangen , auf Köfis , aber gezielt gehe ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr auf Aal.


----------



## Steinbuttt (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ich angle schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr gezielt auf Aal, hätte bei jedem den ich entnehme irgendwie ein schlechtes Gewissen!:c

Dem Angler jetzt das Aalangeln zu verbieten ist natürlich Blödsinn und würde garnichts bewirken!#d

Um den Aalbestand effektiv zu retten (wenn das überhaupt noch möglich ist), muß da an ganz anderen Stellen massiv etwas unternommen werden!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Knispel (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wenn geschrieben wird : Ich angle in einem See, da kann der Aal nicht weg, darum fange ich ihn auch. Ja wie ist er denn erst dort reingekommen ? Man ihr belügt euch doch selber ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Jose schrieb:


> in dieser zerstörten welt dürfte man eigentlich noch nicht mal mehr fliegen klatschen (schwalbennahrung etc.)
> 
> es geht den bach runter, sowieso.



Ist das Sommerdepression?

Ich denke schon, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob ich einen Fisch entnehme, der auf der Roten Liste steht, oder einen, den ich bei Otto Schulze um die Ecke als K1 aus der Zucht kaufen und nachbesetzen kann.

Dass ein Angelverbot auf Aal nur Sinn macht, wenn auch die Aalfischerei verboten wird, ist allerdings logisch.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

verbot der glasaalfischerei (für konserven, mastbetriebe und BESATZMAßNAHMEN!!!-diese stützenn den bestand nicht, sondern schwächen ihn!)

der aalbestand ist wohl (einer) der einzigen, auf den die angler keinen nennenswerten einfluss haben...

und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass kormorane mehr aale vernichten als angler...ist aber immer so schön einfach es vorzuschieben#t

wenn es so weitergeht wie jetzt gibt es wohl keine "hoffnung"für den aal...


----------



## Jose (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ist das Sommerdepression?
> 
> Ich denke schon, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob ich einen Fisch entnehme, der auf der Roten Liste steht, oder einen, den ich bei Otto Schulze um die Ecke als K1 aus der Zucht kaufen und nachbesetzen kann.
> 
> Dass ein Angelverbot auf Aal nur Sinn macht, wenn auch die Aalfischerei verboten wird, ist allerdings logisch.




keine depression.
wäre ich kein optimist, ich wäre schon lange nicht mehr.
ich bin aber schon sehr lange dabei, in diesem leben.  mit durchaus wachen augen und wohl nicht ganz realitätsfremder wahrnehmung. 1968 gabs 1,2 Mrd erdbewohner, heute sind wir bei ca. 7 Mrd. das will bewältigt werden.
da bleibt einiges auf der strecke (eigentlich alles, was uns lieb & teuer ist).

die karre ist marode - da helfen auch keine lackarbeiten mehr. 

möchte noch mal auf eine konkrete jugenderfahrung verweisen: am rhein sitzen, kaugummi ausspucken, kippe wegschnipsen: 20,-. versonnen schaue ich auf die schiffe voller dünnsäure, auf dem weg zur verklappung in der nordsee.

ich habe nicht lange gebraucht um zu begreifen, wie es bei uns läuft. aber sehr lange, zu lange, dass engagement als feigenblatt gerne gesehen ist, solange unwirksam, mit chance auf wirkung aber bekämpft und kriminalisiert wird.

was wollt ihr? etwa arbeitsplätze in der glasaalindustrie vernichten? argument schon mal gehört?
die welt als fresstrog zu begreifen, das wäre ein durchaus realitätsnaher ansatz.

ich hab mich über 45 jahre eingesetzt gegen die nutzung der atomenergie, verniedlicht als kernenergie. hats was gebracht?
klar doch, als die betreiber ihre profite im kasten hatten und danach nur noch der (von uns benannten) unwirtschaftlichkeit entgehen wollten.

nix also mit sommerdepression
wer meint, für zukünftige generationen noch was machen zu müssen, nur zu.

ich habe diesen impetus nicht mehr und den glauben an die verbesserung verloren.

wie schön, dass für zig-tausende euro lachse wieder angesiedelt werden - die dann an der küste geangelt, gefangen werden dürfen.

wie schön, dass wir menschen geschützt werden vor diesem gift, das raucher freisetzen. wie schön, dass  tabakbauern eu-förderung erhalten.

wie schön, wenn man nicht merkt, wie man verarscht wird.

ich bin spinnfischer, geh eh nicht auf aal. aber träumer, das ist was...

der rhein ist weit und breit und frei - und bislang hab ich da noch keinen vom DAFV gesehen. das leben kann doch schön sein!

ach ja, @Naturliebhaber, natürlich macht es einen unterschied - aber nicht DEN.
hab ich also meine kippe entsorgt und den dünnsäureverklappern ohnmächtig zugesehen.

holt euch eure aale, solange es sie noch gibt!


----------



## Klausvto (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

So lang noch an den Küsten die Brut Abgefischt wird, und nach Japan Importiert wird, und der Rest an Vereine verkauft wird, anstatt mal alle par Jahre eine Fangspere einzurichten damit sich die Flüsse mit dem Aal Bestand der ziemlich vorm Ende steht Regenerieren  kann, solange es so weiter geht sehe ich nicht ein nicht auf Aal zu Angeln


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

@Jose
|good:

Traurig aber wahr!

War auch mal ein großer Idealist, aber je mehr ich begriffen, wie diese Welt wirklich funktioniert, desto mehr ist es mir vergangen.

Ich fang aber jetzt besser gar nicht erst an, über die Welt zu philosophieren, sondern bleib beim Thema:



> holt euch eure aale, solange es sie noch gibt!


Ganz meine Meinung!

Die Fänge von uns Anglern haben keinen, statistisch relevanten, Einfluß darauf, ob der Aal überleben wird, oder nicht.

Ich selbst muß eh kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, da meine Gewässer im Donauverbund sind.:vik:
Hier hat der Aal eh nix verloren und wird sich auch nicht mehr fortpflanzen.
Also nehme ich mit, was ich kriegen kann.
Natürlich mit Maß:
Mein persönliches Schonmaß liegt bei 60cm und ich entnehme nur soviel, wie ich in meinem Freundeskreis verwerten kann.

Würde ich an Rhein oder Elbe fischen würde ich es aber nicht anders machen!

Was soll eigentlich das Gejammer?
"Früher hat man 20-30 Aale pro Nacht gefangen!"
Wer will mir erzählen, solche Mengen noch selbst verwerten zu können?
Soviel Fische zu entnehmen grenzt in meinen Augen grundsätzlich an Frevel.
Auch wenn er da ist.
(Mir persönlich wär aber schon alleine die Putzerei zu blöd...|rolleyes)

Und derzeit bekommt ja wohl noch jeder, der halbwegs Angeln kann genug Aale, um für Familie und Freunde ein, zwei mal im Jahr Räuchern zu können, oder?
Und Nachbarn, Kollegen und Bekannte bekommen halt nur noch ab und zu mal ein Stück ab...#c

:mMit knapper werdendem Räucheraal schafft eine bessere Lobby, als mit Gutmenschentum, das es nicht mehr verantworten kann, einen Fisch zu entnehmen, obwohl er wahrscheinlich sowieso (qualvoll) in der nächsten Turbine enden wird...

Wer noch so sehr Idealist ist, sich für den Erhalt es Aales einsetzten zu wollen, der sollte es auf diesem Weg versuchen!

Sonst verschwindet der Aal nicht nur aus unseren Gewässern.
:mSondern schon Jahrzehnte vorher aus den Köpfen unserer nichtangelnden Mitmenschen!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## kingandre88 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Solange soviele Aale zerhäckselt werden, in Seen ohne Abfluss eingesetzt werden und Glasaale exportiert werden sehe ich es nicht ein das Aalangeln einzustellen....Wenn man diese 3 Faktoren abstellen würde,dann gäbe es auch viel mehr Aale.....Sollte dies auch nix nützen,kann ich mich auch mit Fangbegrenzungen oder Fangverboten arrangieren....Nur wenn ich so die Anzahl der Wasserkraftwerke an manchen Flüssen sehe,dann müsste der Besatz dort einfach verboten werden!!!!!!!#q#q#q
Aber daran Denken viele ja auch nicht....Aale haben in Seen ohne Abfluss nix zu suchen,sind dort ursprünglich nicht Heimisch....Aber solange sich diese Einstellung nicht ändert, passiert da auch nix!!!!
Dies ist eigentlich eine Sache für Verantwortungsbewusste Vereine.....Nur trauen tut sich das halt keiner....Aber vielleicht setzt da auch noch mal ein Umdenken ein !!!


----------



## Trollwut (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ich fisch bei uns lediglich im See gezielt auf Aal. 
Im Frühjahr mit Wurm, im Sommer und Herbst grundsätzlich mit Köderfisch.
Da ich relativ verwöhnt von Aalen bin, aber scheinbar auch der einzige im verein bin, der welche fängt (Kein wunder, die alten Herren gehn um 12 heim, die aale beißen erst so gegen 3) nehm ich eigentlich nurnoch ü70er mit. Ich geh dann meistens auch nur mit einem oder 2 Aalen heim, aber is kein Thema, mehr als 7 Stück krieg ich eh nich in den Räucherofen.

Der Köfi sortiert meistens schon die kleineren aus, wobei noch ca. 60er versuchen sich nen Köfi reinzuballern. Und man hat nebenbei die Chance aufn Zander, Barsch, Hecht oder Waller. All die Beifänge sin bei uns nich selten und machts für mich abwechslungsreich


----------



## Andal (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

So richtig neckisch finde ich es ja, wenn in diesem Zusammenhang mit selbstauferlegten Mindestentnahmemaßen kokettiert wird. Es ist in der Sache so etwas von wurscht, ob der Aal mit 40 cm sein Leben lässt, oder erst mit 90 cm. Er hat sich noch nicht reproduziert und wird das dann auch nicht mehr tun. Das verweist lediglich darauf, dass der Angler fettere Aale mehr schätzt.

Weniger amüsant finde ich es aber, wenn hier freiwillige Verzichter als idealistische Spinner hingestellt werden. Ich habe auch merhfach betont, zu diesen Nichtmehraufaalanglern zu gehören. Ich mag keine Aale fangen. Ich mag sie wegen ihrer Schlangenhaftigkeit nicht leiden und ich mag sie auch nicht gerne essen; es gibt besseren und bekömmlicheren Räucherfisch und deutlich anspruchsvolleren Angelfisch.

Das alles zusammen macht mich zwar zum Nichtmehraufaalangler, aber bitte schön noch lange nicht zum Kaspar einer Idee, oder gar zum Aktivisten. Tatsache ist aber trotzdem, dass mein Verhalten dem Aal mit Sicherheit keinen Schaden zufügt, ungeachtet dem Umstand, dass ich lediglich verzichte und mich nicht mehr einbringe.


----------



## Lommel (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Da es so schön hier hinpasst. Ich war letzte Woche in Holland und habe mir als erstes im Angelladen den Fischpass gekauft. Im Auto hab ich mir erstmal die Regeln durchgelesen. Direkt in fetten Buchstaben ist zu lesen das paaling also Aal sofort und immer zurückzusetzen ist. Ich wollte dann losfahren und mein Blick fiel auf eine Fischbude mit einem grossen Schild "Hier lecker geräucherter Aal". Also ich musste dann schon grinsen.
Will sagen wer glaubt den Aalbestand durch ein Angelverbot zu verbessern, der glaubt wahrscheinlich auch dass Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten.

lg lommel


----------



## Daniel SN (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

....Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten

;+#c;+


----------



## wasser-ralf (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



> Bevor man sich leichtfertig zum Aalschutz via Angelverbot auslässt, sollte man aber zumindest *mal das Gehirn* einschalten, sowie sich mit der Materie und den allgemeinen Umständen auseinandersetzen.


 
Ralle - Deine überheblichen Meinungsäußerungen sind immer wieder amüsant.
Sie kommen auf Ansage und von Inhalt her schon im Voraus in etwa vorhersagbar. 

Nimm es Deinen Mitmenschen nicht all zu übel, wenn sie nicht in etwa an Deine Geistesgröße heran kommen.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Wir wissen nun ja schonmal, dass das "Abfischen der Glasaale" und die Verbauung der Fließgewässer Faktoren sind die dem Bestand nicht zuträglich sind. 

Was mich aber viel mehr interessiert ist warum die Zahl der "ankommenden Glasaale" an der Atlantik-Küste so stark schwankt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was mich aber viel mehr interessiert ist warum die Zahl der "ankommenden Glasaale" an der Atlantik-Küste so stark schwankt.


 
Ich glaube, die Logik dahinter ist äußerst komplex:
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspie...det-deutschland-vom-golfstrom-ab/7967224.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zur Frage des Threaderstellers:


wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Bleibt auch uns nur noch ein generelles, behördlich verordnetes Aalangelverbot?




Um Anglern etwas zu verbieten, braucht es aber weder Logik noch Fakten noch Gesetze..

Solange die Behörden und Gesetzgeber weiter bezüglich der Aale schlafen, sollte der (VDSF)DAFV als Naturschutzverband - solange nicht geklärt ist, wie Angler den Aalbestand beeinflussen - zumindest für die im Dachverband über die LV mittelbar organisierten Angelfischer und deren Vereine vorausschauend ein komplettes Aalfangverbot andenken.

Ebenso ein Verbot aller Methoden und Köder, die zum (auch versehentlichen) Fang von Aalen geeignet wären..

Sollte sich dann irgendwann doch mal wissenschaftlich gesichert rausstellen, dass Angler keinen signifikanten Einfluss haben, kann man das ja wieder zurücknehmen.

Damit hab ich die Frage nicht nur konkret beantwortet. 

Sondern sogar gleich noch eine Argumentation mitgeliefert, wie man das umsetzen kann, wenn mans will - nun liegts nur noch dran, ob man dafür ne Mehrheit kriegt..

;-))))


----------



## kingandre88 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Versteh die Argumentation natürlich auch. ..nur mir erschließt sich das nicht  so ganz...ich kann ja hier nur von der Lippe reden....Soweit ich weiß hat die Lippe kein Wasserkraftwerk bis Hamm...wie es da im Rhein auf holländischen Gebiet aussieht weiß ich leider nicht. ..glaube das waren so 2-3 Stück. ..jeder hier nicht Gefangene Aal muss an den Kraftwerken und den Berufsfischern vorbei , der Besatz wird ja auch meist von den Anglern finanziert, wieso sollten diese dann auch nicht darauf angeln dürfen. ..und ich glaube die paar Angler haben nicht so eine große Auswirkung auf den Aalbestand....Wenn man sich das Glasaalaufkommen so anguckt hat es mit am Wahrscheinlichsten mit den Schwimmblasenwürmern zu tun....als der aufgetaucht ist, ging es abwärts ..man würde traurigerweise wie man so schön sagt Perlen vor die Säue werfen....


----------



## Daniel SN (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Wie schlimm sind die Schwimmblasenwürmer eigentlich für den Aal? Stimmt es das Gewebe beschädigt wird und dann das Tier eingeht? Hab nur gehört das der aus China kommen soll und zwar in den 70-80 iger Jahren. Auch Glasaale seien davon schon oft befallen. Habe in letzter Zeit einige gefangen die diese hatten. Für den Menschen ja ungefährlich oder irre ich mich?
Wäre nett wenn sich jemand mit diesem Thema etwas besser auskennt als ich und mir das mal beantworten könnte.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

moin, über den aal weiß man noch so vieles nicht...auch nicht, ob/oder wie stark sie von diesen parasiten geschwächt werden...
man nimmt an, dass diese die aale auf der laichwanderung schwächen, oder sie vielleicht beim druckausgleich behindern (aale wandern an der oberfläche und am grund-wann/wie/warum-ist nicht klar...)


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Andal schrieb:


> So richtig neckisch finde ich es ja, wenn in diesem Zusammenhang mit selbstauferlegten Mindestentnahmemaßen kokettiert wird. Es ist in der Sache so etwas von wurscht, ob der Aal mit 40 cm sein Leben lässt, oder erst mit 90 cm. Er hat sich noch nicht reproduziert und wird das dann auch nicht mehr tun. Das verweist lediglich darauf, dass der Angler fettere Aale mehr schätzt.


Da bin ja wohl ich gemeint...

Meine Aale sind, wie erwähnt, für die Reproduktion sowieso verloren, da sie in den falschen Gewässern schwimmen. 
Mir geht es bei meinem persönlichen Schonmaß mehr darum, meinen Bedarf mit weniger Expemplaren zu decken.
Aal ist begrenzt. Nachgesetzt wird bei uns kaum noch.
In ein paar Jahren ist´s vorbei.
Also sllen die kleinen noch ein bisschen wachsen.
Dann haben wir mehr davon...:q

Ein Mindestmaß hat beim Aal höchstens den Sinn, das für ein Kilo Fleisch weniger Stück nötig sind.
Die Angler die nur ihren Bedarf decken wollen, entnehmen dann weniger Fische für´s gleiche Fleisch.



> Weniger amüsant finde ich es aber, wenn hier freiwillige Verzichter als idealistische Spinner hingestellt werden. Ich habe auch merhfach betont, zu diesen Nichtmehraufaalanglern zu gehören. Ich mag keine Aale fangen. Ich mag sie wegen ihrer Schlangenhaftigkeit nicht leiden und ich mag sie auch nicht gerne essen; es gibt besseren und bekömmlicheren Räucherfisch und deutlich anspruchsvolleren Angelfisch.
> 
> Das alles zusammen macht mich zwar zum Nichtmehraufaalangler, aber bitte schön noch lange nicht zum Kaspar einer Idee, oder gar zum Aktivisten. Tatsache ist aber trotzdem, dass mein Verhalten dem Aal mit Sicherheit keinen Schaden zufügt, ungeachtet dem Umstand, dass ich lediglich verzichte und mich nicht mehr einbringe.



Falls sich das auch auf mich bezieht:
Von Spinnern hab ich nix gesagt!
Jeder soll das so machen wie er es für richtig hält!

Du verzichtest ja eh aus anderen Gründen.

Aber wenn jemand gerne auf Aal angelt und ihn leidenschaftlich gerne isst, jetzt aber darauf verzichtet, weil er glaubt, seine paar Fische würden den Bestand retten...

Das halte ich dann schon ein bisschen weltfremd...
Aber wer mit dieser Einstellung glücklich ist, soll es gerne so halten!

Problematisch wird´s erst wenn sie diese Einstellung dann allen anderen, per Gesetz, auf Auge drücken wollen!
Da sind wir aber dann nicht mehr beim Idealisten, sondern beim Ideologen.

Und die halte ich wirklich grundsätzlich für (gefährliche) Spinner!
Weil sie ihren Glauben für das unumstößliche Evangelium halten, das für alle zu gelten hat.
Wohin so eine Denkweise führen kann, hat und die Geschichte oft genug gezeigt.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## thanatos (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Eigendlich wollte ich meinen Senf nich dazugeben,da ich weder Aal esse
noch gezielt drauf angle,aber nun mal ein Wort an unsere Gutangler die
glauben das sie mit ihrem Verzicht etwas verbessern,vergest es!
Wenn wir alle drauf verzichten würden, würde es bestenfalls die Taschen der 
Kommerziellen noch mehr füllen und sonst gar nix.


----------



## Ossipeter (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Da stimme ich dir voll zu!


----------



## kingandre88 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

http://www.umweltdaten.de/publikationen/fpdf-l/4197.pdf

Da kann man sehr gut einen der Hauptgründe sehen......


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



> Ich finde Deinen Punkt richtig und wichtig, wobei ich die Rutenfrage als Nebenschauplatz erachte. Auf Aal angle ich kaum noch gezielt. Aber wie Du selbst ja bestimmt auch mitgekriegt hast, sind die Fänge 10 Aale+ pro Nacht in unserer Region ohnehin vorbei. Ich denke auch, dass einerseits jeder Aal zählt, andererseits Angler eine Ursache von vielen sind, die sich auf den Bestand auswirken. In Deiner Kette fehlen auch Krankheiten, Parasiten.


 
@ Kaulbarschspezi, richtig Du hast Recht. Die Krankheiten und Parasiten fehlen in meiner Aufzählung. Die habe ich vergessen. 
Aber mir ging es im Kern meines Posting vor allem um diese unbedachte und unverhältnismäßige Gier einiger Mitangler, welche unterm Strich wie so oft dann uns allen Schaden zufügt.



> Problematisch wird´s erst wenn sie diese Einstellung dann allen anderen, per Gesetz, auf Auge drücken wollen!
> Da sind wir aber dann nicht mehr beim Idealisten, sondern beim Ideologen.


 
@ Nachtschwärmer78,
sollte sich dies auf mein Posting beziehen, dann bitte genauer lesen. 
Ich fordere nicht explizied ein solches Verbot, sondern ich versuche mit Verweis auf Skandinavien die möglichen Kosequenzen des in meinen subjektiven Augen fragwürdigen Verhaltens einiger Zeitgenossen unter uns aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> > Problematisch wird´s erst wenn sie diese Einstellung dann allen anderen, per Gesetz, auf Auge drücken wollen!
> > Da sind wir aber dann nicht mehr beim Idealisten, sondern beim Ideologen.
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, war nicht auf Dich bezogen.
Nicht mal explizit auf dieses Thema.

:mLäßt sich z.B. auch wunderbar auf Menschen anwenden, die glauben durch Fleischverzicht die Welt retten zu können und ein Gesetz fordern, daß Kantinen Donnerstags fleischlos bleiben müssen...|bigeyes#d#q
(Die Grünen sind im Sommerloch angekommen...)


Noch was zum Thema Aal:
Auch wenn ich damit die schöne Weltuntergangsstimmung versaue, hab grad gelesen, daß heuer so viele Glasaale gefangen  wurden, wie seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr...


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Nur doof, wenn das eine vegetarische Gericht in der Woche leider lecker ist!


----------



## ernie1973 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nur doof, wenn das eine vegetarische Gericht in der Woche leider lecker ist!



Hm,

um das plakative Beispiel des Kantinenessens zu nehmen:

Niemand hat etwas gegen ein vegetarisches Gericht - aber - es sollte jedem freigestellt sein, OB er es essen möchte - oder eben nicht!

Es sollte auch jedem Kantinenpächter freigestellt sein, ob er es anbietet - oder eben nicht!

Vermutlich würden viele es gerne freiwillig essen - oder freiwillig anbieten (wenn eine Nachfrage besteht!) - aber eben ohne gesetzlich dazu verdonnert zu werden!

...das ist wie mit der Entnahme von Fischen -->viele setzen *freiwillig* ihre Fische zurück - oder entnehmen diese - aber - z.B. in Bayern meinte der Gesetzgeber, einen "Abknüppel-§" schaffen zu müssen, um extremes "C&R" einzudämmen --> dieses Ge- bzw. Verbot braucht eigentlich auch niemand - aber - nun isses da!



...mal sehen, was noch so kommt an Ge- und Verboten!?!


Ernie


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine völlig folgenlose Meinungsbekundung, nicht um eine Gesetzesforderung. Beschweren kannst Du Dich im Zweifel bei Deiner Kantine. Was ich auch tun würde...



Eben nicht!
Ich halte es zwar auch nur für einen schlechten Scherz für´s Sommerloch, aber das war die Forderung, einen völlig fleischfreien Tag zwingend vorzuschreiben!

Hab ich diese Woche so im Fernsehen gelesen oder im Radio gesehen...

Und so eine Bevormundung geht mir dann doch ein bisschen zu weit...
Daß ein vegetarisches Gericht angeboten werden muß, finde ich dagegen völlig in Ordnung.
Wenn´s dann auch noch schmeckt, umso besser!


----------



## Andal (8. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Das hätte in meinen Kindheitstagen mal meiner Großmutter erzählt werden müssen. Sie war das Gesetz und was auf den Tisch kam, musste auch gegessen werden!


----------



## Chris85m (8. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Andal ich glaub die hat aber nich die Grünen gewählt hoffe ich :q

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft...meine persönliche meinung zu den ganzen Ge- und Verboten ist das:

1. diese meist wenig durchdacht sind
2. man sofort merkt das es eine große Lobby dafür gibt um z.b. etwas zu verbieten und es dann auch schön durchgezogen wird..
3. meist sogar sehr viele Studien belegen das die annahmen in diesen Verboten überhaupt nicht zutreffend sind..

das problem ist einfach jeder will seine forderungen durchdrücken ohne blick auf die anderen interessensgruppen...so das zum schluß irgendwie keiner zufrieden ist...mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis sie mal auf den trichter kommen das vielleicht gegenseitige eingeständnisse allen zugute kommen..naja


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ähem, Thema "grüner Kräutertee statt Wurstsaft im Glas" bitte hier diskutieren: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259276&page=16
Hier geht's doch um "Aal in Gelee, lecker oder Brechmittel". |rolleyes


----------



## thanatos (9. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das hätte in meinen Kindheitstagen mal meiner Großmutter erzählt werden müssen. Sie war das Gesetz und was auf den Tisch kam, musste auch gegessen werden!


 
|gr: kenn´ ich auch noch so ,essen oder hungern#d
fand ich echt nicht toll.
aber zurück zum Thema,warum sollten sich die Aalangler
einschränken?Es nimmt doch sonst auch niemand Rücksicht
auf die zurückgehenden Bestände ,wir bezahlen mit Sicherheit
mehr für unsere Scheine als die anderen Steuern abführen|gr:


----------



## fordfan1 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ich fange gerne Aal und esse ihn auch,warum nicht?

Die Gründe warum die Bestände schrumpfen sollten jedem bekannt sein,ich kann nix dafür,und ich werde mich unter Garantie nicht zurückhalten...


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Ich fange gerne Aal und esse ihn auch,warum nicht?
> 
> Die Gründe warum die Bestände schrumpfen sollten jedem bekannt sein,ich kann nix dafür,und ich werde mich unter Garantie nicht zurückhalten...


 
#6 dem ist meiner Meinung nach nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Ich fange gerne Aal und esse ihn auch,warum nicht?
> 
> Die Gründe warum die Bestände schrumpfen sollten jedem bekannt sein,ich kann nix dafür,und ich werde mich unter Garantie nicht zurückhalten...



Kurz und bündig!

Ja - so sehe ich das auch!

...in geringem Ausmaß haben unsere Entnahmen natürlich AUCH Einfluss - aber das sei hier nur der Vollständikeit halber erwähnt!

:m:m:m

Ernie


----------



## Purist (12. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Ich fange gerne Aal und esse ihn auch,warum nicht?



Solange es erlaubt ist, ist es dein gutes Recht. 
Bei Personen die "arme Karpfen" immer schonen, jeden Hecht, Barsch oder Zander grundsätzlich zurücksetzen, obwohl sie gezielt auf diese Arten angeln, gefällt es mir persönlich aber nicht, wenn die maßige Aale immer mitnehmen. Das ist mir irgendwie zu Balabala, angehend bedrohte Arten zu futtern, alles andere (beliebig besetzbare) zu schonen, weil's angeblich nicht schmeckt. |rolleyes



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Die Gründe warum die Bestände schrumpfen sollten jedem bekannt sein



Aalangler sind dabei nur kleine Fische. Dort der Cormoran, die Glasaalfutterei, hechselnde Wkw oder gar Pumpen.. wird gerne genannt, an die Qualität des Meerwassers denkt kaum einer.
Wollte man als Angler oder Fischer wirklich etwas tun, müssten Blankaale in Fließgewässern unter Schutz gestellt werden, vor dem sicheren Tod bei der Abwanderung schützt das aber nicht.


----------



## skally (12. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Vor kurzem im "social-Network" gepostet worden.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGx9iTE6Qf0

Wenn es nach deren Doku geht, sind die Asiaten die einzigsten die enorme Geldmengen und Forschungen in den Aal stecken, bezüglich auch der Bestandrettung. 
Auch scheinen die Asiaten kurz vor dem "Durchbruch" der gezielten Züchtung von Aal zu sein. 

Stehe zwar auch nicht auf diese Glasaalfutterei, aber scheinbar machen die da auch was sinnvolles als nur zu futtern...

Beste Grüße


----------



## mathei (12. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

meinst du die machen das für den aal oder doch eher für sich


----------



## Andal (12. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*

Ist ja wohl sicher, dass sie das für den eigenen Teller machen. Aber wenn dabei etwas an Erkenntnissen abfällt, ist es ja auch kein Schaden.


----------



## skally (12. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



mathei schrieb:


> meinst du die machen das für den aal oder doch eher für sich



Türlich machen die des auch für sich, scheinbar enorme Gewinne beim weltweiten export von Zuchtaalen... 

Ich vermute aber, vllt. wirds noch lange dauern. Aber wenn man verstanden hat wie man Aale züchtet. Erst dann kann der Mensch enorm in der Bestandentwicklung mitwirken, wenn u.a Programme wie bei der Mefo/Lachs wirken.

Aber leider ist auch eine Züchterei nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. z.b. Missbildungen sind nur die kleineren Übel.
Aber immerhin besser als natürliche Glasaalressourcen "abzuernten"..

Beste Grüße


----------



## mathei (12. August 2013)

*AW: Ist gezieltes Aalangeln noch zeitgemäß?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl sicher, dass sie das für den eigenen Teller machen. Aber wenn dabei etwas an Erkenntnissen abfällt, ist es ja auch kein Schaden.


 
rrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhtttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggg
Vorteil der Export fällt weg, der preis sinkt und unsere Probleme sind gelöst.
aber da wird man sich schon was einfallen lassen.


----------

